# Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Regisseur will bekannten Charakter sterben lassen



## AndreLinken (20. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Regisseur will bekannten Charakter sterben lassen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Regisseur will bekannten Charakter sterben lassen*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2020)

Da Groot und Gamora sicherlich kein zweites Mal sterben werden tippe ich auf Drax. Der hat schließlich seine Familie bereits verloren, der könnte durchaus heldenhaft abtreten. Quill scheint mir eher unwahrscheinlich, er jagt ja seiner 2014-Gamora hinterher. Und Rocket... Warum sollte man Thor sein Karnickel wegnehmen... ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. April 2020)

> Außerdem hat James Gunn vor kurzem nochmals bestätigt, kein Interesse daran zu haben, ein Guardians of the Galaxy 4 zu drehen. Er habe von Anfang an geplant, eine Trilogie zu erschaffen, so dass ein vierter Teil für ihn nicht in Frage komme. Ob er tatsächlich bei seiner Einstellung bleibt, wird uns die Zukunft zeigen.


Er mag ja keinen weiteren Teil drehen mögen, aber das bedeutet lediglich das jemand anderes seinen Platz einnehmen wird.
Denn was die Dunkle Maus will, bekommt die Dunkle Maus auch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da Groot und Gamora sicherlich kein zweites Mal sterben werden tippe ich auf Drax. Der hat schließlich seine Familie bereits verloren, der könnte durchaus heldenhaft abtreten. Quill scheint mir eher unwahrscheinlich, er jagt ja seiner 2014-Gamora hinterher. Und Rocket... Warum sollte man Thor sein Karnickel wegnehmen... ^^



Glaube nicht, dass es einer der fünf Stamm-Guardians sein wird.
Eher jemand wie Yondu.


----------



## Batze (20. April 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es einer der fünf Stamm-Guardians sein wird.


Glaube ich auch nicht, denn das würde einen eventuell weiteren Teil doch den ein oder anderen Fan kosten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es einer der fünf Stamm-Guardians sein wird.
> Eher jemand wie Yondu.


Und wer? Wenn es nur "irgendjemand" ist hat das doch keinerlei emotionalen Punch. Das wäre nicht mal ne News wie hier wert. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch nicht, denn das würde einen eventuell weiteren Teil doch den ein oder anderen Fan kosten.


Wenn die Trilogie abgeschlossen ist wird das keine Rolle spielen, da ohnehin eine neue Heldenriege ansteht. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wer?



Ja sag ich doch, ein wichtiger Nebencharakter wie Yondu. Vielleicht sogar Nebula.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja sag ich doch, ein wichtiger Nebencharakter wie Yondu. Vielleicht sogar Nebula.


Das widerum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da sie ihr eigenes 2014-Ich bereits gekillt hat. Das wäre auch nur ne Wiederholung ähnlich wie Gamora und Groot. Vor allem wäre es ideen- wie auch mutlos.

Die Marvel-Macher hatten auch keine Scheu Tony Stark zu opfern oder Natasha wortwörtlich über die Klippe springen zu lassen. Darum halte ich es nicht für total unwahrscheinlich dass es einen Guardian treffen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

